# Adding pullets?



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I am VERY new to chickens (We've had them less than a week, lol). I have a neighbor with chickens that helps a lot, but they have had chickens for only about two years. She gave me two laying hens (Rhode Island Red crosses, I believe). We just built a coop that can handle several more chickens and would like a couple more. I have had no luck finding someone in my area selling laying hens. So, I am considering 8 week old pullets from a local chicken owner. Is that a terrible idea? When could they join my hens? They have Yellow Leghorns, Road Island Reds, Aracuanas, Silkies, and Silver laced wyandottes. I would love for my two new chickens to look different than my current reds to have some variety and green eggs would be cool. But, what we like about the Reds we have now is that they are so laid back (we have two young kids) and are such good layers. We live in Southern Illinois and can have some harsh winters. So, that's my long story. What do you think? Would you get any of these chickens or keep looking for adults? Thanks and sorry for the long story!


----------



## Kamie (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Jenn,

Have you tired Craig's list for chickens? I'm always been able to find laying hens there. If that doesn't work out, you really need a way to introduce the pullets to the adults for a few days. Nothing fancy, but just a warming up period. Even with adults it's not a bad idea to have a way to keep the separated for a few days.

So no its not a terrible idea,
Kamie


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies would be good with kids, the problem is, they can't be sexed at 8 weeks. You could end up with two males.

I've heard that Wyandottes are good with people.

Is your coop large enough to add more? General rule of thumb is 4 sq ft floor space per large fowl. 

And as mentioned, they need to be kept separated for a time or the original birds are liable to attack the new birds. That said, they should be in a quarantine set up for a minimum of two weeks, better for a month, to make certain they are not harboring any of the respiratory diseases that don't show until a bird is under stress.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I have tried Craigslist, but have not had any luck yet. I left a lot of messages and did get in touch with one guy. But he was almost two hours away and would only sell hens with three roosters. Our coop is plenty large for two more. But we don't really have anywhere to quarantine pullets (that would take a second coop, no?). So I'll keep looking


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A large enough cage in your garage would work. That's where my whole new flock was quarantined when I was still breeding show birds. It was something like 2 birds.

Most do not want to sell hens only because that usually means they end up with excess of males they either have to feed, put in the freezer or try to rehome.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Just found some laying hens! But I will stick with the quarantine advice


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

I will admit I was getting excited about the pullets growing up with us. But laying hens makes more sense atm


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I said earlier was a typo, instead of 2 it should have said 20.

You need to do what works for you. If POL, point of lay, birds works for you then that's what you should get. They will still need the safe introduction by being in a space the others can see them but not get at them to pound the heck out of them.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Ok. We have some extra fencing or a crate we could use for a meet and greet. Lol


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I just want to say Wyandottes are very laid back and also winter hardy. I've have all the breeds you have mentioned and of course I love them all, but Wyandottes take the cake for me. They have unique personalities and are lovely to look at. I only have 1 left out of the 4 I had and I think it will be a sad day when I no longer have any Wyandottes. I had 2 gold and 2 silver.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

The guy I'm going to see tomorrow has the silvers. I think I will take them home. Especially after your experience


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Ok. I got a silver laced Wyandotte and two easter eggers. I love them! I bought them as one year old laying hens and brought them home Saturday afternoon. I have not seen any eggs yet from them. There is a slight chance the Wyandotte laid one because her egg color would match that of my ambers. Should I have seen an egg by now? Can they hold them in due to stress?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your assumption is correct. The move is a stress and stresses cause them to cease laying for a time. There is no set amount of time, its all up to them. You should see something before a month is up.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Thank you. I can't believe that they can hold it in that long. Poor things. Lol. I really appreciate the quick response.
My first ones just moved across the street as a pair and laid within 24 hours!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're welcome. Let me clear something up though. They are not holding eggs, they quit producing them completely. No ova are being released from the ovaries during high stress times. When you think about it, it makes sense. If something has caused stress using a ton of energy to produce eggs is not a good thing for survival. 

Of course this one those survival things developed many years ago when chickens did not have the protection from humans.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

most breeders tend to "gear up" in the spring
it's a little off season for buying laying hens 
glad you were able to find some.
i like younger birds so i can be sure that they are just starting their laying
an old hen looks a lot like a younger hen to most people

good luck
piglett

PS: please post pics of your girls


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

That's my flock. Not the best pic. But it's tough to get them to pose all together!


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

My kids in the run with our first two ladies. Free from a very kind and helpful neighbor. She said they are Ambers. Does this mean Amber-link?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, Amber/ISA/Red Star, lol whatever name you wish to give a brown sex link. Pretty girls


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Thank you. We love them


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Ok...I know you said up to a month with no eggs could happen. It's hard to be patient. What is more common for length of time? And with winter coming and less daylight hours, are we looking at perhaps no eggs for the winter?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes it happens with new pullets. Sometimes they won't start until the spring.


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Jenn454SS (May 31, 2013)

Ok it's been a month...no eggs. Suggestions? Think it just will be in the spring? I will be contacting breeder tomorrow


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Seems like they are waiting. Usually they start to lay in February as the days get longer.


----------

